# taneční kreace



## ilocas2

Dobrý večer, jak se řekne anglicky *taneční kreace*?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý večer, bez kontextu bych řekl _dance move(s)_ nebo _dance routine _nebo_ dance number. _


----------



## cornejo

To me the best translation would be "dance creations".


----------



## Enquiring Mind

I can't agree with you there I'm afraid, cornejo. If we look at the Google ngram viewer here, we see that "dance creations" barely features at all in usage (in books) over the last 200 years, and is heavily outnumbered by "dance numbers", "dance routines", "dance moves" and "dance sequences".

When I Googled "dance creations", I got 144 hits. In over 130 of those hits, "Dance Creations" is the name of a show, dance studio or dance group. In some of the remaining examples, "dance creations" features in a newspaper headline (probably for brevity), hardly any entries show this collocation used in the body of the text, though it's not impossible, of course.

Of course it would help if the OP (Original Poster) had supplied context and a full sentence, because then we would know if he means* ta* taneční kreace (singular, where kreace could also be the singular uncountable abstract noun "creation", though this is unlikely in Czech, because tvorba would be preferred) or *ty* taneční kreace (plural, where it means individual dance numbers).

A Google search for the use of "taneční kreace" typically shows something like this: "Energický tanečník předváděl taneční kreace od Michaela Jacksona" (source: chvalovice.cz); "Podívejte, jaké šílené taneční kreace předvedl princ William" (source: super.cz); "Balet Gala představil skvělé taneční kreace" (source: novinky.cz); "Taneční kreace jsou prokládány intimní zpovědí všech tanečnic" (source: studentpoint.cz). They're all dance moves, dance numbers, dance routines, dance sequences or simply "dances". I wouldn't use "dance creation(s)" for any of them.


----------



## Kalžběta

I'll just add that "dance moves" has a lighthearted, casual connotation with it. You wouldn't be likely to say, "Would you like to watch my dance moves?" to mean: please come watch my formal performance. You would definitely say, "wanna check out my dance moves?" in the context of: hey, look at the funny things I can do with my body to music. Aren't they awesome/hilarious?


----------



## cornejo

Hello. I have found in my dictionary "dance creations", it was more of a suggestion. I didn't try to verify it online that time.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

"Dance creations" isn't entirely out of the question, cornejo, but it's quite unlikely because "creation" is not used in exactly the same way in English as "kreace" in Czech. Dictionaries, mostly for reasons of space, cannot really do much more than word substitution, which is why Google translate is often not very good. As always, the context is important, that's why Forum Rule 3 specifically asks for it.


----------



## ImTheDoctor

Já nejsem lingvistický expert, ale taneční kreace mi připomíná slovo _creation_ ve smyslu "Věc, která je stvořena", kde lidé tvoří tanec, protože jsou kreativní. Taneční kreaci bych chápal jako "umění tance", třeba _Dance arts _nebo _"taneční představení" - Dance performance. _Doslovný překlad je často na houby.


----------

